# RTR Emma - Jan. 2009 to June 17, 2010 :(



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Emma was another RTR rescue, and once we brought her home from that **** and triaged her, I suspected she had PT. She was unable to climb anywhere in the small cage they lived in and was found always on the bottom curled up sleeping. She was a chunky lass but had that faraway look of neurological issues and was rather limp.

I decided to keep her and if she did have PT to take care of her, and hopefully get her a short reprieve with steroid therapy. Unfortunately hers was the PT that does not respond.







I wish I could’ve given her so much more now that she was in a real home, but the sweet girl took what she could get.

Emma passed quietly this morning at 5:38 am…I was stroking her and kissing her as she left. Farewell little lass, special special little girl. Hope to see you again one day.









Emma the night she arrived on June 3rd

















June 5th

















June 10th

















June 12th


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: RTR Emma - Fev. 2008 to June 17, 2010 *

I'm sorry to hear another one went. :'( We're all thinking happy thoughts for you and those little guys.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: RTR Emma - Fev. 2008 to June 17, 2010 *



VictorianVanity said:


> I'm sorry to hear another one went. :'( We're all thinking happy thoughts for you and those little guys.


 I totally had the dates wrong, she's only 18 months old.

I am lucky that _only_ 2 have passed from the conditions they came from. Surprisingly 2 others went through more serious issues. Gilbert was ill from a horribly infected wound in his shoulder...it was actually eating the muscle tissue. He had to be anesthetized and the wound completely surgically cleaned out and then glued up. We had some complications with infection but it seems to be healing now.
The other boy (a nakie) had a dead eye and the previous owners didn't seem to notice.  I got him to my vet 24 hours later and he had to go onto antibiotics for a URI that had developed. His eye was removed last Tuesday but then it became infected. My vet said its the worst eye/enucleaton on a rat he has done. The eye had exploded inwards releasing a ton of bacteria and not all could be flushed out. The glue opened up and I had to deal with my utter fear of anything to do with eyes/open eye sockets. BUT Eli is healing well now, and is at the vet's right now for a followup


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

It sounds like you've been busy! It always makes me happy to hear about people like you, working hard to help our little friends. Keep up as updated on how everyone is doing!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

VictorianVanity said:


> It sounds like you've been busy! It always makes me happy to hear about people like you, working hard to help our little friends. Keep up as updated on how everyone is doing!


We pulled 47 rats from ****, and the 18 girls are already up for adoption


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Im sorry to hear little Emma passed away :'( I have been following your rescue effort for the RTR rats on Ratshack. You guys did an awesome job to give so many rats a second chance. My thoughts are with little Gilbert and Eli on their road to recovery.


----------

